# Giant Jungle Val



## Aquascaper (Aug 15, 2006)

Does anyone have any Giant Jungle Val or know where I can get some? I need 5 or 6. Thanks.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cocobid used to have some. PM her if you cant find any.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I do... I'm available Sunday afternoon if you want to come by for some. I'm in downtown Dallas.


----------

